# Canon EOS 20D = Best canon camera?



## UUilliam (Jul 28, 2009)

I done a few comparisons on DXOmarks With the Canon EOS 20D
I compared it with my 450D at first, then i compared the 20D + 30D -20D came out best overall...
i done right up to the EOS 50d...
And apparently, The 20D has best noise control out of them all
And one of the closest "True ISO" to "Manufacturer ISO" matches
Etc..

Is this right? or am I reading the charts wrong?

the 20D even seems to beat the Canon EOS 1Ds III


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 28, 2009)

It was certainly one of the best cameras, in it's day.  But from everything I've seen, the newer models are much cleaner at high ISO.  (not counting the 30D which is basically the same camera).

The 20D did seem to hit a nice sweet spot in sensor pixel density.


----------



## Khaliq Thomas (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi,
   Three years ago I set up the 20D in an Ikelite housing with twin 125D strobes, a real first class U/W system. I have traveled around the world with this system and been happy with the quality of the photos and the ease of setup.


----------

